# black stringy algae? ASAP



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

I am starting to get black stringy algae on my crushed coral gravel and a bit on my glass.
How do I get rid of it and how do I prevent this from happening again?

I only feed the fish and coral every other day. My lights are on now less then 7 hrs a day. My temp is at 74.
I have my cleaner crew. 5 snails 10 crabs in a 33 gallon tank.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

BLACK? never heard of it. Could you take pics to show us what it looks like. Perhaps the formation looks like.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry for getting back. My computer died.
I am working on the pics. Someone told me that it might be over feeding. But I can't see that since I only feed every other day.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i am going to wild guess and say its a cyno.

i recommend slowly bumping that temp. up to about 78-80

what kind of lights to you use and how old are the bulbs?
also im not a fan of the crushed coral as ive only heard bad things, this very well could be your problem. possibly food is getting trapped and causing excess nutrients?

what livestock? how long has the tank been set up? what do you feed exactly?


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the sundail lights (?) brand new.
I have 10 hermit and 7 snails.
6 fish in total
2 shrimp.
I feed them various foods, frozen,flake,brine.
(I am at work here trying to remember the names of the foods.
I also have some coral.


----------

